# Minot Pheasant hunting



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am going to be in Minot next week for thanksgiving... Is there any decent pheasant hunting up there and if so what areas might one look at.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw two dead roosters east of Minot on the interstate on Friday so I would think that anywhere around there would be good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry this is internet scouting and not allowed here.Any responses should be by PM.


----------

